# DHCP Client - Corrupted?? Again!!



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I think my DCHP Client has become corrupted on my PC at home. Â Fortunately I have just installed a wireless router to the cable modem so I still have Internet and email via my laptop.

It seem to happen after a Windows Update session, all of the settings in IPCONFIG are 0.0.0.0.0 and I cant seem to change them...

Can I fix/reload DCHP or is it a complete reload of windows??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Is "0.0.0.0.0 " correct?? too many digit's (I hope).

What version of Windows?
Is the adapter currently on static Ip address, or is it actually on DHCP?
If it's on DHCP, give it a static IP address, reboot, and reconfigure for DHCP.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I nearly put (KevinST) in the title expecting you to respond thanks Kevin,

I'm using XP Home.

The too many 0's is just me.

Outwardly the system looks OK it just does not work for networking or internet. I sat the laptop along side and checked all the TCP/IP settings and everything is identical the wireless card is saying linked and associated and has an 'excelent' signal strength.

At work we have the a peer to peer and the DCHP is set to 'disable' which alows the network to work? Sorry Kevin I've no idea what a DCHP client is?

I was on the phone to the Actiontec helpline (who seem pretty good) who went through all of their settings and it was he who suspected a corrupt DCHP client as the problem, we were playing around with IPCONFIG but no luck, I'm at work at the moment so cant tell what the dos window was showing, Ill try and post it later...

I posted on the windows forum (for the first time) and a microsoft chappie left a message suggesting boot from the XP cd and do a "Repair Install" but back up as much as I can. Do you know If I will lose software that has been previously loaded?

THanks again Kevin

Jason


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Doing a repair or a re-install is always the last resort (IMHO), but is often the first thing that people suggest as it's almost always guaranteed to get things working with the minimum of work by the support engineer.

I've never heard of the DHCP client getting corrupted - not saying it's not possible though.

A DHCP client is what gives the PC a dynamic IP address. On Win98 an onward, if a DHCP server is not found then it uses an Auto-IP range (169.254.x.x). Or you can set a static IP address and the DHCP client doesn't need to work.

OK, so your home machine (running XP) is connected to _what_? is it connected via wired LAN or wireless?
What is the PC supposed to get the IP address from (via DHCP) ?
I assume you just have the 1 network card in the PC?

Check that the card is set to DHCP client:
Start - Settings - Control panel - Network Connections - local Area Connection - Properties
Select "internet Protocol" and press Properties
You should have "Obtain an IP address automatically" selected.

I'm out tonight, but I'm sure others (saint etc) will be able to help out!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree with KevinST - best thing to do is check the net properties. It does sound as if a the obtain IP setting has changed. Your IP should be given through your router - also check that you still have the correct drivers installed for the network card.
EG - all my internal ips are 192.168.--.-- and can be managed thorugh the router.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Chaps,

I will try and have another look tonight..

I have two machines at home both have wireless cards and point to a wireless router connected to my cable modem

The laptop simply has a mapped network drive to the C: drive of the PC

Obviously because of the problems the laptop is saying "not all network drives could be connecte to" or something like that on start up. But the laptop is working fine internet and email.

Jason


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah - now - when you go into My Network Places and hit View Network Computers (LHS of Screen) what do you get? Also go to My Computer - Right Click - Properties - Computer Name - have a look there - do both machines either have same workgroup name eg: Workgroup or in Domain the same domain name?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's very rare for a win98 or later machine to have 0.0.0.0 ... as said earlier, if the PC can't get an IP address it should allocate a 169.254.x.x address. also check that the DHCP server on the router is still enabled and has enough leases.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

SaInTT

When I hit network places nothing happens.

Both Computers have different names but have the same workgroup name.

Kev,

I've got no idea how to check the DHCP on the router or its leases??

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

go to a command prompt and type ipconfig /all

This will give us some info on what is set to what. If you type ipconfig /all >C:\filename.txt it will output to a file which you can copy and paste out of easily.

Saint/Kev how about uninstalling the adaptor rebooting and letting windows find it and reinstall it again?

Thoughts?

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just ran ipconfig /all and this is what it says....

Windows IP Configeration

Host Name.............: MainPC
Primary Dns suffix....: 
Node Type............ : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled..: No
Wins Prixy Enables...: No

Ethernet Adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix...:
Description....................: Actiontec PCI 802.11b 
Physical address.............: 00-20-E0-91-04-09
Dhcp enabled................: Yes
Auto Configeration Enabled...: Yes
IP Address....................: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask.................: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway............:
DHCP Server................. : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers..................: 194.168.8.100
38.8.82.2

Any of this make sense to anyone ???

Thanks chaps

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

OK

Try ipconfig /release

then

ipconfig /renew

see if this gives an IP address or says cannot find ...

then do the same ipconfig /all that you did before and show us the results. Unless the release and renew seem to do funny things


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

And if you can do the same on the laptop when it is working on your home network as well.

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

David,

Just did the release and renew and it said after release " already released"

after renew

An error occured while renewing interface with Wireless Network Connection 2 : the system cannot find the file specified.

??? ???


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ah its all fcuked!

I reckon you will need to uninstall the wireless adaptor and then reinstall it or

you could try uninstalling the tcp/ip protocol and reinstalling that

but it may be worth waiting for Mr St to advise if your not overly confident with the techy stuff and I don't want to make things worse! If your feeling lucky we can try and uninstall and install though!

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Interestingly - wireless connection 2 - note the 2 either you have 2 wireless cards or you have uninstalled and installed the card before.

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Used to be set as peer to peer with cable modem connected to the mainpc. I now have a router and reset up the network hence the '2' (god job I did or I would not be having this conversation) 

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'm no techie  Uninstalling and re-installing may be my only option?? if you see the start of this thread I had been advised to re-intall xp totally


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I've got XP Pro and never seen XP home but if you find the link to the wireless adaptor either in the system tray bottom right next to the clock or via control panel etc

Can you right click on it and get a repair option?

Doubt this will do anything though!

Next thing to try is control panel, netowrk connections right click on the wireless adaptor and select properties. Select configure for the adaptor Goto the driver tab and select uninstall. Once this is complete reboot the machine (Shut down power off and restart), it will then find the adaptor when you log in again and allow you to reinstall it.

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'm gonna give this up until the morning..

Thanks for trying Dave

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No worries - get KevSts advice before proceeding - hes sorted out a couple of techy problems for myself - i owe him a couple of beers!

Dave

p.s. you have tried switching it on and off at the wall - help desk answer


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am gonna post some info and pix on my site quickly - ur subnet mask and gateway ain't good


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You're on NTL - right slightly odd second DNS server - unless thats due to the location you're in?

I'd expect a .4.100 for the secondary -anyway its friday night and we/I should have more of a life than this!

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Dave,

sorry we must have been posting at the same time and your last post got in before mine.

I tried what you suggested in the last post and you were right 'repair' came up with release and renew errors.

The other bit when I restarted my machine it came up with a Windows has recovered from a serious error. with a send report option.

It did the round new hardware bit but could not get an IP address ???

back to square one 

Jason


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

have a look at my web -

www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk

do your setting match that?

Also - did you install new drivers for your network cards? Did you uninstall the old ones? Can you get a screen shot of your My Network Places?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Saint where's your site??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry posting at the same time again


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Saint,

My settings match yours exactly but still getting the same info when doing ipconfig /all as posted earlier


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

What if you try a release and renew again?

Same result as before?

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Yep ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - your settings good. What about the drivers for the net cards?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Can you do the ipconfig /all on your laptop so we can see the results of that, if you then try a release and renew on that we will know if your router is supplying an IP address (via DHCP)

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry two people talking at once drivers are up-to-date.

I'll post this from the laptop and try the release and renew

Hopefully I'll be back


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

We only do it to confuse you !


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just tries that..

realease - everything went to Zero's (0.0.0.0)

renew - IP address.............192.168.0.7
subnet mask......... 255.255.255.0
Default gateway..... 192.168.0.1

all fine or I would not be typing


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Check your seeting on the PC again - looks like u might have an ip conflict

subnet mask......... 255.255.255.0 
Default gateway..... 192.168.0.1

The dhcp server should be 192.168.01 too

cos the dhcp is taken at the router level


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Check your seeting on the PC again - looks like u might have an ip conflict
> 
> subnet mask......... 255.255.255.0
> Default gateway..... 192.168.0.1
> ...


Sorry Saint dont know what you mean by check your seeting ???


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Thats good news - it means your router is working fine (worth checking) and your home pc is knacked!

I would go with a manual uninstall of the driver as detailed before - if you need more detail let us know - then a reboot and re-install.

Have you any other network devices installed?

Can you click on tcp/ip and give it manual IP address see saints pics and click the manually assign ip address option button.

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You should be able to config the router etc through the laptop either by a program or by using http://192.168.0.1 - some routers have "web page style" config screens.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry just twigged Setting! I must be getting paranoid ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

seeting - typo - sorry - should be setting


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Gimme a min to do more screens for you - I'll try to input ur info


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'm in that now 

The DHCP server is set to provide an IP address to each machine on the network automatiacally..


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

The "Lan IP Address is set to 192.168.0.1"

"WAN IP address is set to "obtain ip address through DHCP Server"

DHCP Server is set to "on"

??? ??? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Refresh my web site


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The "Lan IP Address is set to 192.168.0.1"

So is default gateway - thats ur prob - ip conflict - you need to put in an ip for the XP machine - eg 192.168.0.6

Laptop - 192.168.0.7
PC - 192.168.0.6

Gateway - 192.168.0.1

If that fails - there should be a reset or default button on the router - the router might have the incorrect gateway ip for itself - mine for eg is 192.168.123.254 - then that gives the internal machines plenty of ips to use -


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

The LAN Ip address is the address of your router (box with aerials)

The wan ip address is the address that NTL gives you,

and DHCP server on is good

Try setting a manual IP address, this may help

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Saint - ru sure isn't the .0.1 the address of the router itself on the lan?

and the router is the gateway?

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Correct - the rotuer has an IP of its own to be part of the lan - that IP is usually set from default unless of course you use the router config to change it.
The external IP - the one we see is given by NTL eg (70.70.70.70) for the mac address of that specific router .


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Saint worked through and copied the settings from your pictures.

Did the last bit and still not got an IP address both that and the subnet mask show 0.0.0.0 in the "Network connection status" window same as your pics


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

er you've lost me a bit - wheres the IP conflict?

If the routers lan address is .0.1 then the gateway is also .0.1 as seen by the pcs on the lan the desktop has no IP and the laptop is a .0.7

Agreed though a manual ip might help but not solve the dhcp prob in the long run (but if it works who cares!)

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just had a quick look at the router set up window and under LAN IP Address is says we recomend that you keep the router address to 192.168.0.1 which it seems to be??


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Have you changed your desktop pc to a manual IP address?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm :-/

Its diff not having some screen shots of even your device manager etc.

Try uninstalling the network card by deleting it in Device Manager then rebooting PC.

Its not as if I could remote desktop either :-[


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'm guessing my original post might be the case?? Corrupted DHCP Client??

Repair install of windows required??

Bloody hope not!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Saint

Dave suggested the same as your previous post earlier which I've done tonight with no result


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

I really do have to go to bed now my 39.5 week pregnant wife is not speaking to me and I want to try to make some part of the Peterborough meet 2moro.

I really appreciate your help so far and I mean really appreciate it!

I'll take another look in the am

Thanks very much

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No worries.

Later

Dave


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Wow - this has come a long way since I went out for Pizza last night!!

To sumerise...

Your wireless gateway has a LAN IP address of 192.168.0.1?
I assume it's LAN subnet is 255.255.255.0

You have another machine that connects to the gateway and gets access to the internet without any problems?

The problem machine still gets 0.0.0.0 as an IP address?

You've tried reinstalling the NIC drivers.

OK, here's some questions, and suggestions...

What's the IP address that the working machine gets from the gateway?
What is the gateway device? manufacturer and model.
Has this configuration ever worked?? if so, what's changed between working and not working?
I would suggest removing IP from the NIC, rebooting then re-installing IP.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> What's the IP address that the working machine gets from the gateway?


192.168.0.7



> I would suggest removing IP from the NIC, rebooting then re-installing IP.


Suggested all that - even gave screen dumps of how it should look

Also did the nic driver bit etc - however i think that it sounds maybe as if XP is inserting own drivers - its hard to say without see what is machine is doing.

I also think that on the wireless router there might be a conflict of ips/mac addresses too.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I know that the NIC drivers were asked to be removed and reinstalled - didn't know that IP had been suggested to be removed and reinstalled. I've know it when a card has been removed and added that the IP settings have persisted :-/

Agree with you that it appears that the gateway has run out of IP addresses on it's lease... hmmm, is the wireless NIC on the problem PC a new one? (wondering if there's some config on the gateway that only allows specific MAC addresses to associate).

Interesting that reply 10 shows that the PC has found a DHCP server, but has a different DNS server... normally the gateway device (if it does relay DNS which most/all gateway devices do) would give out it's own LAN address as the DNS server... makes me think that some of the IP settings are configured and others are using dynamic :-/


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I reckon that going for a static IP, gateway and dns will prove if the card and tcp/ip protocol are working on the desktop. If this works then leave it till next time!

Also he did a release and renew on the laptop - indicates dhcp is working on the router, although doesn't indicate if it has run out of IPs to give - but the chance of this is v.slim!

How do you uninstall a protocol on XP out of interest?

Dave


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Start - Settings - Control panel - Network Connections - local Area Connection - Properties

You can then remove and add protocols


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Obviously 

but on mine if I highlight tcp/ip uninstall is greyed out - is this because I have 2 adaptors or do you just need to uncheck it - which I guess wouldn't uninstall it? ???

See what i mean


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Each adapter has a seperate IP settings... removing from one doesw not affect the other.

Are you sure you have admin rights??


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hell this going to confuse 55JWB!!

So are you suggesting to un tick tcp? Which wouldn't uninstall it from the PC but would unbind it from the adaptor (possibly incorrect terminology).

I've definatley got admin rights and can un tick it, but like I say the uninstall is greyed out!

We should also see if his pc is getting signal strength from the wireless box!

Dave

p.s. You'll be please to know I got my VPN working under XP after a rebuild with no probs!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

VPN is nice - I play C&C Generals over vpn cos the game does not allow net games outside of the EA severs. Dead easy to setup etc.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

hmmm - my memory failed me. The uninstall of IP works on 2K but not on XP (my XP laptop was bein used by Mrs ST to play games Â :-/) so ignore about uninstalling IP and reinstalling it again. Unbinding and rebinding isn't going to help I don't think.

<off topic> VPN is the only way I've found of playing Generals peer to peer... not tried connecting to EA. PPTP server on the LAN handles everything - can't do L2TP as L2TP doesn't go through NAT devices Â :-/ Â :-/) </off topic>


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Well boys......

I went the risky route afterall and reinstalled windows  

After a couple of panics it seems to have done the trick and I now have internet back on my main PC.

The only downside is I'm none the wiser as to why it stopped and also why it has now started again... apart from the obvious I now have an IP address??

Not quite got outlook express working yet but that must only be a matter of time...

Thanks especially to Dave and SainTT who spent their Friday evening trying to help and Kev, I hope you enjoyed your pizza 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No probs - hope the rest of the thread didn't confuse you too much! The techy hats came out for that one. . .

Still I managed to finish a bottle of red during the whole thread and still be relativly coherent!

Later

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Dave,

Its was after reading the last few threads that I decided I was definately going to re-install Windows  ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Its bloody done it again [smiley=furious3.gif] I havent got time to look at it tonight.

Ill I did was run a virus update (Norton) and then updated my logitech drivers for my cordless mouse and keyboard, restarted the machine and bosh no IP address???

Any ideas fellaz??

cheers

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yeah don't run any anti virus software and don't use a keyboard and mouse ;D

Uninstall the logitech sofware - just to see what happens!

Then open up network connections double click on the wireless adaptor and see what the signal strength is, then we will talk your thru putting in a fixed IP address - this may solve all your woes!

If not we'll send kev round to sort you out!

or do you have network (wired) card and are able to connect via that - if so we could remote control your pc, go through all your private stuff AND fix your wireless card!

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Its bloody done it again I havent got time to look at it tonight.
> 
> Ill I did was run a virus update (Norton) and then updated my logitech drivers for my cordless mouse and keyboard, restarted the machine and bosh no IP address
> 
> ...


Sounds like the wireless router more than anything else. It is as if the router has no time to assign the pc with an ip as the machine boots - or that they can't talk to each other.
Do you have anything else electrical etc next to either router or pc that might cause interference?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

SainTT

The cable Modem is sitting on top of the router, litereally Â and they are only about 18" away from the PC anyway...

I manually input an IP address in and nothing happened and did the 'right mouse click' on the network connection and then clicked "repair" and it confirmed an error when trying to 'renew' 'release' the IP address and that I should contact my ISP provider or Network Adminidtrators, which I guess is you guys Â 

I need to have another look, I'm at work and the moment so cant do alot..

I'll also have a look to see if there is a built in network card to think about the remote support option.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

I had exactly the same problem this morning.

Had NTL box replaced and needed to reset hoome network.

DHCP client not getting IP from home pc with bridge and eventually assigning itself a 169.254.*.* (wondered what that was all about),
/release and /renew didn't work either.

Eventually after loads of re-booting, disabling and enabling connections (winxp pro on both PCs) I disabled the FIREWALL on my home PC, bit more dis/enabling etc and bingo.

hope that helps


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

PS I was able to re-enable the firewall after just fine


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

55 try this - if you havn't already:

for the manual IP address working from top to bottom in the tcp/ip properties

IP 192.168.0.25
sub 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.0.1

dns

194.168.8.100
194.168.4.100

click ok and ok again, check you have good signal strength. Reboot just to be sure.

When you're fully restarted go to a command prompt (run, cmd)

type ipconfig /all

you should see the settings above - if you don't let us know, if you do, then type

ping 192.168.0.1

This will try to communicate with your wireless box.

Also try ping 192.168.0.7 This will try to communicate with your laptop.

Let us know what happens - do you have msn messenger on your laptop?

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Boys,

Been meaning to post for a week, the reinstall of Windows (overwrite) only worked for a couple of days.... 

I have managed to manually configure the IP address which lets me network to the laptop but still no internet traffic?? I still get an error message if I try to right click and repair the network connection and if I click 'automatically obtain IP address' it gets set to 0.0.0.0 again ???

I can send documents between the laptop and the PC.. I just dont know why the internet and email wont fire up??

Sorry to ask again but any more thoughts before I 'F disk' and start again??

And if I have to do that is there any easy method of saving files and programs that I dont have the disks for??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> saving files and programs that I dont have the disks for??


Files - yes - programs - no - unless you have a spare hard drive and you can make a ghost image of the drive using Norton Ghost or similar.

RE your on going problems - have you been intouch with your isp? Have you told them the new mac address of the router? Or have you atleast set the mac address of the wireless router to the same mac address that you were previously connected through prior to getting the wireless kit?

(hope that made some sense)


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Uh... I havent read the whole thread (8 pages!), but have you:

(a) Done an ipconfig /renew ?

(b) tried starting the computer up WITHOUT the router lead plugged in, and seeing what IP address you get (should be 169.154.x.x) - not sure what physical config you have, but this test will only work if you have the computer plugged into a switch/hub, but the router isnt plugged into the same switch/hub - it wont work if you have one of those integrated router/hubs!

(c) Tried using a static IP instead (read the manual on the router and learn how to change the system to static IP (using a 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x subnet))

(d) Re-install network components (TCP/IP), then re-configure

(e) Deleting Windows and using Linux (my favorite) 

Also, have you always had the problem (since using DHCP), or is it a recent development? Have you tried updating the firmware on the router (we could be looking in the wrong place for the problem - I've found that sometimes the problem is with the other end!)... Check the manual, download the latest firmware, and update it! It might solve all your problems (even if the problem is recent!)...

Thanks

Shash.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just had another go manually...

Tried DHCP again and rebooted came up with 0.0.0.0 but kept the default gateway address correct for the router.

Could ping 127.0.0.1 successfully

Did Ipconfig renew and came up with error and file not found??

Then hardcoded IP address and subnet mask and DNS server and rebooted which has seemed to have done the trick??

Checked the laptop which is configured use DHCP and its obtaining IP addresses no probs??

So I'm now thinking the TCP/IP is not sending DHCP requests correctly.... Can I re-install this on its own??

Cheers

Jason


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - delete tcp/ip reboot - re-add. See what happens.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's XP - can't delete IP (I made that mistake sometime in the thread as well :-[ ).
Have you tried seeming if there's an update of the routers firmware available?? Could be a known issue,


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to be a dunce guys but "firmware" ???

Not sure what it is or how I go about looking, I've got an Actiontec Cable/DSL router...??

Cheers

Jason


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Firmware - small bit of software that controls the chips etc within the router or other bit of hardware.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

If you get it working with a fixed IP, Gateway, DNS etc. I'd stop while your ahead and leave it working.

Last thing you want is to reinstall for the sake of it.

There's no shame in hardcoded IP addresses!

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Thats kinda what I was thinking Dave.. :-/

Its still working fine after a few windows critical updates and reboots.. All required after my previous windows reinstall.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the time being


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

If it ain't broke don't fix it . . .

and the fixed IP address way ain't broke !

Dave


----------

